# Bachmann Spectrum 4-4-0 and 2-6-0 Gears



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

As some of you don't read the stuff on LSC, I thought I'd post this information here.


Bachmann Spectrum 4-4-0 and 2-6-0 drive axles are known for splitting their gears and the train then coasts to a halt. NWSL makes a replacement, and a simple google search will turn up several threads here and on B'mann's forums on how to replace them.
However, when my 4-4-0 coasted to a halt, I bought a new axle from B'mann Parts, and it looks like this:











This "D" axle won't fit the NWSL gear, although the latter will fit the original round axles. This replacement part looks like an improvement, but only time will tell if it lasts.

When I took my 4-4-0 apart to install the new axle, I discovered it already had one, with the "D" type gear. The bad gear this time was the spur on the worm:











There are gears like this in the B'mann Parts list - in fact they offer the complete set of gears for $3.30 each or $11 for the full set for a 2-8-0 Consolidation. The 0AY01 gear looks like this one - but of course they are sold out! The only thing you can buy from them is the motor-gearbox combo for the original 2-6-0 for $50.40 plus an axle for $6.60.

A friend came up with a replacement for me, which solved my initial problem, but as I have a 2-6-0 as well, and my pal has a 4-4-0, I decided to pursue having one made. A fine gentleman in Facebook makes gears for various Aristo and USA trains, and he cut a replacement compound gear with angled teeth for me:









I'm still waiting for the package so I can test it, but looks like we all have a solution to those problems.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice job Pete- looking forward to seeing how this all works out

Jerry


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, the new gear I got from Jiro works just fine. I had to open up the center hole to 1/8th as it was a fraction under, but the loco is back in action.
Message me if you want one of these (I now have 3 spares,) or I can put you in touch with Jiro directly - I think he made a few more.


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Great news Pete! Why not post it on the Bachmann Forum if you get time. The Jiro connection is definnitely something of interest to all of us. Thanks for taking the time to check it out!!


----------

